# new to the board



## raphdiaz (Mar 8, 2005)

hello guys and gals.i happen to be reading on some information on mac(as i always love to do)and i stumbled on to this website.i'm very excited that i found this site,as i'm always willing to learn more about my passion in life.    thanks to whoever is the founder of the board.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 8, 2005)

welcome to specktra!! u will love it here =)


----------



## raphdiaz (Mar 8, 2005)

oh i really love it.i'm disappointed by the recent incident because i'm not able to view the previous post but i'm glad it's up and running.


----------



## Sanne (Mar 8, 2005)

wolcome to specktra raphdiaz!!! if you have any questions, please let me or one of the other admins know!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 8, 2005)

welcome spellcaster!

wow you own store... that's great news, mayby not for wallet but hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 8, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra ladies!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 8, 2005)

welcome spellcaster!!!


----------



## raphdiaz (Mar 8, 2005)

oh,i'm still on the site since this morning, and i'm loving it.i hope they can find the previous post soon....because i'm just anxious to know what the hot topics were.


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 8, 2005)

welcome raphdiaz and Spellcaster to the forum. Thanks


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 9, 2005)

**waves**

Hi ladies!!! Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## solardame (Mar 9, 2005)

raphdiaz and Spellcaster
Welcome..


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 9, 2005)

welcome exoticxx33 to the forum. Thanks


----------



## mrsdivajen (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm new too...from ohio, freelance ma ...


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 9, 2005)

welcome mrsdivajen to the forum. Thanks


----------



## frvanilla (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi! I'm new here as well. ^^


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

